# Ralph Robinson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2008)

Ralph Robinson, English Presbyterian (June 1614 - June 15, 1655) served as clerk of the first assembly of provincial ministers in London (1647), and wrote _Christ All in All_ (1651) (I just obtained this book this week); _Self-conduct_ (1654); _Christ the perfect pattern, or a Christian's practice_ (1658); and _The Christian completely armed_ (1656, 26 lectures on Eph. 6.13-18). He died on June 15, 1655; his funeral sermon was preached by Simon Ashe on June 18, 1655.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

Simeon Ashe, Edmund Calamy the Elder and William Taylor, "To the Reader," in _Christ All in All_:



> This field is full of gospel treasures digged out of Scripture mines, for thine enriching in the knowledge of Christ: and what knowledge is so necessary, excellent, or profitable? For from hence do issue all things which pertain unto life and godliness, 2 Pet. i. 3. Hereby our love to Christ is inflamed, our longings after him enlarged, our faith in him confirmed, our joys in him raised; yea, by the knowledge of him he is possessed and improved, both for growth in all graces, augmenting of all spiritual comforts, and preparation for everlasting glory.


----------

